# customization of Springfield XD or XD(m)



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Just recently I decided to send my 9mm Springfield XD(m) pistol back to their custom shop to have them install Dawson fully adjustable rear sight and fiber optic front sight. At the same time, I had them do a competition trigger job on the pistol.

I just want to say that their cost of doing this custom work was fairly expensive, however when I got the gun back, it now shoots like a completely different pistol. I can now actually get groupings almost touching each other.

If you have an XD or XD(m) that you have not had the Springfield custom shop do a competition trigger job on, I would like to recommend that you highly consider doing so. I think you will be well pleased with the resulting improvement to your pistol. And NO, I don't have any financial interest in Springfield.

Thanks.


----------



## Sheepdog374 (Apr 1, 2010)

How different does the trigger feel? In what ways? I'm going to be getting an XDm 3.8, and have always liked the XD trigger. I'd be interested in your report on the difference.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Sheepdog374 said:


> How different does the trigger feel? In what ways? I'm going to be getting an XDm 3.8, and have always liked the XD trigger. I'd be interested in your report on the difference.


I had them lighten the trigger pull weight from factory setting to 4 lbs. (they said that they could go as low as 3.5 lbs. but I did not want to go too low) and also had them eliminate as very much of the what I call pre-travel (the movement that the trigger has to go before the shot is fired) and now there is virtually no pre-travel on the trigger. I think that especially eliminating most all of the pre-travel is what really made the difference as far as I am concerned. I am mostly used to doing varmint type hunting with mostly Remington rifles on which there is absolutely no pre-travel on the trigger, i.e. when you place your finger on the trigger shoe it does NOT MOVE and then when you apply the correct poundage pull on it the gun fires. IMO, that is the way a trigger should be setup on all firearms otherwise your anticipation of when the gun is going to fire during the pre-travel gives you more than ample opportunity to pull off of the target.

P. S. - Springfield had my gun back to me in less than a week, of course, I can not say that yours might be done in that quick of a time frame.

Thanks.


----------

